# Will not downshift to second or first



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

A few weeks ago while on a three hour drive on highways I went to downshift into second and all it did was grind the gears the car would not go into second until at a complete stop. I have owned the car for a year now and since I got it it would never downshift into first until you were at a complete stop and now it is. Doing the same thing when downshifting into second. I just replaced the clutch with a monster stage 3 hoping that would help and also put a gmm ripshifter into the car. My problems did not get solved with the mods. What should I do next? Do I need a tranny rebuild?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

When you about to shift push the clutch in and move the shifter to N and release the clutch. Then push the clutch back in and try to downshift into 1st or 2nd. This might help.

My guess would be syncros.


----------

